

Holobox: A CSS 3D cube that reacts to device orientation - hakim
http://hakim.se/experiments/css3-hologram

======
kilian
Very cool tech demo, however inversing the up/down transformation would make
it feel proper 3d, as in that the box "remains the same" while you move your
iPad, giving the illusion that it's in the iPad.

------
ugh
Works perfectly on an iPad but doesn't feel intuitive at all.

------
mcdaid
Sorry to sound negative but I never understand why if someone goes to the
bother of making something like this. Why they can't provide a checkbox to
allow users on a desktop (without gyroscopes) to interact via mouse and see
the effect.

~~~
hakim
There's no checkbox but it does use mouse events when visited on desktop
browsers. Requires a webkit browser with support for CSS 3D transforms though.

------
tga
Since this works only on such a small subset of runtimes (it only manages to
slow down my Android browser), you might as well write in ActiveX and slap a
HTML5 doctype to it.

Kudos on the hackery, don't get me wrong, I'm all for taking devices where
they weren't meant to go. My issue is with a world where this kind of
fragmented support will again become common, just when we were starting to
have a grip on actual standards.

~~~
usmanbashir
I think the whole point of this experiment is to try out a new and cool piece
of tech that might not be supported across the browser spectrum just yet but
it doesn't mean that it won't be ever.

Just look at the many other CSS specs that were not supported across browsers
only a few years ago but now are considered official standards by the W3C and
all the major browser developers.

------
robinduckett
Doesn't work on Android / Nexus One CM7.

~~~
hakim
That's too bad. I should have mentioned that this has only been tested on iOS.

------
giberson
FYI, this doesn't appear to be working on my generation 1 iPhone.

------
chrisjacob
Nice on desktop safari.

